# What is Montblanc "precious resin"?



## alexkuzn

Guys,

does any one know what material is Montblanc "precious resin"?


----------



## Nickfff

I heard it is black plastic...


----------



## skiprat

The stuff they buy from Dawn:biggrin:  That's pretty precious!!!:tongue:

*P*recious* R*esin = *PR* = *P*olyester *R*esin  ( just guessing here  )


----------



## penmaker56

I have been laughing about that for years, even ribbed a Mont Blanc rep about it.


----------



## tim self

It's a ancient Chinese secret!  It cracks me up to see the "compontents" they use.  And to use a "lacquer" as a finish, and people think that pen is the top of the line.  Just my rant.


----------



## DurocShark

Mont Blanc has been trading on their name for years now.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I've always told my customers that say "I've got a Mont Blanc" .You own a very nice plastic pen, its the Cadillac of pens run on a production line, but your now looking at the Maserati of pens, each one lovingly hand crafted with the finiest of componets.


----------



## diamundgem

I agree with Oklahoman, The Mont blanc is the biggest rip off I've ever known. I have one(Gift from daughter) and it's no where as good as my euro designer in Acrylic. I think they cost around $200 bucks  Wish I could get that for a Lotis. (lol)


----------



## wood-of-1kind

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I've always told my customers that say "I've got a Mont Blanc" .You own a very nice plastic pen, its the Cadillac of pens run on a production line, but your now looking at the Maserati of pens, each one lovingly hand crafted with the finiest of componets.



No, No, No Roy. It's gotta be a Ferrari or notin' at all!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

